# Stihl FS410 Brush cutter



## sternman (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm looking for a Stator plate ignition module for this beast. Can anyone help? Or is this thing destine for the pile of misfit 
jobs.

p/n 1110 400 0807

Thanks


----------



## AVB (Aug 12, 2013)

sternman said:


> I'm looking for a Stator plate ignition module for this beast. Can anyone help? Or is this thing destine for the pile of misfit
> jobs.
> 
> p/n 1110 400 0807
> ...



Your crosses to a new part number of 1110-400-0506. Check with your local Stihl dealer on availability.

Wish I could be of more help Stihl is one of them dealer only companies and they won't let sell over the net.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats an 041 engine isn't it?


----------

